# Onroad in PA and OH?



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Other than Beaver and the Gate, are there any onroad tracks within 3 hours of Erie PA or close proximity to the Gate or Beaver???


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hobby Stop West is two hours west of The Gate in Toledo.

Other than that, I think Red Mosquito down in Cincy is about the only other on-road joint in Ohio.

There's also PT Raceway in Trafford, PA.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

There is a track in Springfield, Ohio run by Ian and Joe Ruggles.


----------

